# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Fallout rencontre Jagged Alliance en Amérique Centrale

## doshu

Expeditions: Conquistador (E:C) est un *cRPG mâtiné de combats tactiques* en tour par tour prenant place en Amérique Centrale au début du XVIe siècle. Comme son titre l'indique, il s'agit pour le joueur d'incarner un _conquistador_ menant sa troupe de joyeux lurons à travers cette contrée vierge qu'était le Nouveau Monde.

   "Amérique Centrale ? XVIe siècle ? Euh, j'ai cru lire Fallout moi dans le titre de la news...", se dira sans doute le Canard, perplexe. Ce à quoi on répondra : "Mais toutàfé mon bon palmipède. Qu'est-ce que Fallout dans le monde du cRPG si ce n'est l'un des étendards de l'approche *choice and consequences*, autrement dit donner du sens aux actions et aux choix du joueur en leur attribuant un impact sur le déroulement ou la fin du jeu, le tout dans *un univers inconnu laissant place à l'exploration avec un grand E* ?". Eh bien, E:C s'annonce comme étant tout ça aussi, avec en plus un système de combat léché rappelant davantage un bon Jagged Alliance qu'un Fallout ou un Arcanum (qui, avouons-le, n'étaient pas des ténors dans le genre, surtout le second...). Et, cerise sur le gâteau, tout ceci dans un univers quasi jamais exploité dans le monde vidéoludique ! Mais que demandent donc le peuple les Canards ?...
   Alors, bien entendu, petite équipe indépendante oblige, il ne faudra sans doute pas s'attendre à la richesse foisonnante d'un Fallout 1/2 (_items_, quêtes, ...) ni à des options de combat aussi poussées que celles d'un JA 2. Cela dit, aussi bien les vidéos présentées jusqu'à présent que les retours journalistiques sont très positifs et prometteurs. Voici une petite liste de ces derniers :
 - la plus "neutre" pour commencer, celle du RPG Codex : met en avant les limites de la démo, mais conclut sur une note très enthousiaste et confiante. Vu la réputation sulfureuse du site en question, c'est de bon augure ! À noter que le site a aussi effectué une _interview_ des développeurs (traduction ici).
 - celle de RPS ensuite : enthousiaste aussi, met surtout en avant la qualité de l'écriture et l'originalité de l'univers.
 - RPGWatch : donne un compte rendu de la démo, et finit par une note extrêmement positive, aussi bien pour les combats que l'univers, ou encore le degré de finition au vu des moyens de l'équipe.
 - Linux Gaming : parce que oui, le jeu sera disponible sur Linux (et Mac) ; peu de commentaires en marge des vidéos de présentation de la démo, si ce n'est ce dernier, ô combien révélateur : " Notez aussi que, comme dans les Fallout, vous ne devrez pas toujours compter uniquement sur les combats pour résoudre les différentes situations, des solutions diplomatiques existent."
   Enfin, et pour couronner le tout, sachez que Sieur Joshua Sawyer a participé financièrement au projet. Oui, le même Sawyer que celui des Fallout et consorts. Et c'est d'autant plus significatif à la vue du peu de projets financés par le bonhomme.
   Il est sans doute temps, sur cette note, de parler _business_. E:C est sur KickStarter, et a besoin de vous ! "Oh, encore un projet KS, j'ai déjà donné, merci...", se dira le Canard suspicieux. Soit, mais ne venez pas vous plaindre ensuite de la morne plaine vidéoludique dans le domaine des cRPG pour palmipèdes tatoués. Certes, Wasteland 2 arrive bientôt, et promet peu ou prou le même genre d'expérience, bien que dans un univers totalement différent. Mais c'est justement pour cela que soutenir E:C devrait vous paraître une évidence ; non seulement ce sera un bon cRPG de plus à jouer, mais c'est en plus un signal montrant qu'il existe une demande pour ce genre de jeu. C'est bien connu, on vote avec son portefeuille. Et dans ce cas précis, investir avant la sortie du jeu consiste certes à une prise de risque minimale, mais, d'un autre côté, cela peut assurer un jeu final plus riche.

   Résumons :
 - cRPG + combat en tour par tour + écriture de qualité + univers original
 - garanti sans DRM + PC/Linux/Mac + direct download + Desura (GOG et Steam = ?)
 - pour l'instant, pas de traduction EFIGS assurée (problème de coût), mais possibilité simple de modifier les textes du jeu = jeu en français assuré dans un avenir proche suivant la sortie, pour peu que la communauté s'y intéresse

 - 73 806 dollars dans le panier, premier objectif supplémentaire à 80 000 (choix de compétences passives pour les compagnons lorsqu'ils gagnent un niveau) - deuxième à 90 000 (davantage de variété dans la modélisation des personnages) - troisième à 100 000 (arbre de compétences pour les personnages) - dernier à 160 000 (3e campagne dans l'Empire Inca ; deviendra un _add-on_ payant si le palier n'est pas atteint mais que le jeu se vend suffisamment)

   Il reste des tonnes de choses à dire à propos du projet, mais plutôt que d'allonger la sauce ici, allez donc jeter un œil au topic dédié sur le forum. Vous y trouverez une grande partie des vidéos disponibles sur le jeu, ainsi que les dernières informations. Sur ce, il est temps d'aller prendre des cours de caravelle et d'affûter musquets et épées. Pas question de se laisser faire par des sauvages, foi de Canard !

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## doshu

Bon, la news a été rédigé avant la fin de la campagne, mais celle-ci étant terminée depuis, la partie concernée n'est plus d'actualité. Sauf que Logic Artists, les développeurs du jeu, on dit qu'ils mettraient en place un Paypal pour arrondir les angles de la campagne, et que les récompenses associées seront disponibles à travers ce système ; pour un temps limité seulement.

Mais bon, maintenant qu'Obsidian a lancé son projet à lui, E:C va sans doute avoir du mal à trouver de nouveaux investisseurs...

----------

